#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-18
<ncweber> Got a new Android phone, and I'm rather enjoying it. :)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-15
<bcurtiswx> Meeting adjourned..in case anyone pays attention to the calendar.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-16
<marcoceppi> anyone around?
<marcoceppi> IS is trying to upgrade our drupal site but there are plugin incompatibilities. they are wondering if we even use the site or if it should just go offline
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-08-12
<marcoceppi> We're only a few days away from the one year anniversary of our last meeting!
<ChinnoDog> sad
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-17
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-18
<swift110> hey
